# hey I'm new!



## Hailz (Apr 11, 2005)

[/i]Hi Everyone. I'm from Perth, Australia and I'm really loving this site!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome Hailz!!!

hope you enjoy yourself here!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 11, 2005)

Greetings Hailz, welcome to specktra! Wonderful to have you here.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Hailz! Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

